# Completing FORM 80 (Education)



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Few questions with regard to completing Form 80.

*1. Question 21 - Education*
There are several institutions in Sri Lanka which are affiliated to campuses abroad. For example, i completed by Bachelors degree in Sri Lanka at ABC institution. But my degree was conferred from the campus in UK. Therefore, when filling out the question, which address should i use at the address of the institution? The name and address of ABC institution or the name and address of the campus the degree conferred me in UK?
*
2. Can i type Form 80?*

3. Some spaces in the form doesn't have enough space for my full name to be typed. Any workarounds?

4. Should i upload completed Form 80 even though I have not been allocated a CO as of yet?
*
5. Question 48* - Do you have any personal contacts in Australia.
For NATIONALITY of my personal contact, should I say SRI LANKAN as nationality since that's the nationality from birth or say AUSTRALIAN since the contact now holds an AUSTRALIAN passport?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- actual physical address 

2- yes you can electronically fill it 

3- use Part T

4- yes

5- Australian


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you very much for the prompt reply.

A few more questions if you don't mind answering.

Is it mandatory that i upload a payslip of my current work place?
If YES, should it be certified by a lawyer of by the company accountant?

I have a new PCC which is more up to date from the PCC i've already uploaded. Should i upload the new one as well?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

airwolf said:


> Thank you very much for the prompt reply. A few more questions if you don't mind answering. Is it mandatory that i upload a payslip of my current work place? If YES, should it be certified by a lawyer of by the company accountant? I have a new PCC which is more up to date from the PCC i've already uploaded. Should i upload the new one as well?


Yes you do
No certification required

No need to re-upload


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

I obtained my first PCC on Jul 2014, yet applied for visa in Dec 2014. This is the PCC i have uploaded. Obtained the new PCC in Jan 2015. Do you think I should upload the latter?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

airwolf said:


> I obtained my first PCC on Jul 2014, yet applied for visa in Dec 2014. This is the PCC i have uploaded. Obtained the new PCC in Jan 2015. Do you think I should upload the latter?


there is no guarantee it will make your FED longer, uploading it won't hurt anyways


----------



## KNepal (Dec 7, 2014)

Did not mention any work experience in EOI and PR application as they were not long enough to claim points. Now will be including every experience in Form 80. Does that make a difference ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

KNepal said:


> Did not mention any work experience in EOI and PR application as they were not long enough to claim points. Now will be including every experience in Form 80. Does that make a difference ?


you need to mention everything in Form 80 regardless of claims in EOI/visa


----------



## KNepal (Dec 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> you need to mention everything in Form 80 regardless of claims in EOI/visa


Thank you for the quick reply. I intend to mention everything in Form 80 but confused that as I did not include any experience in EOI/PR application even it was related to the nominated occupation, is that fine? Or do we have to include any form saying "I did not mention my experience in EOI/PR application as they were not long enough to claim points" OR is it normal not to mention experience in EOI/PR application not valid to claim points (even when related to nominated occupation)?Confused with this!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Just fill in the form. They know you didnt claim for it because you didnt put it in your application form. You must include everything in form 80 as its a security form.


----------



## KNepal (Dec 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Just fill in the form. They know you didnt claim for it because you didnt put it in your application form. You must include everything in form 80 as its a security form.


Thank you for your reply. Do you suggest to upload Form 80 now or wait for CO to be allocated and ask for it?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I would upload, saves them having to ask and wait for you to do it. Anything to try and get a direct grant.


----------

